# Milwaukee Bucks vs. Boston Celtics Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (29-48, 22-16 home) 
vs.
Boston Celtics (42-35, 16-22 home)*</h2>*---April 13th, 2005---*









*Bradley Center
Milwaukee, Wisconsin*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 97, *Boston* *103*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>













































*PG: Maurice Williams 
SG: Michael Redd 
SF: Desmond Mason 
PF: Zaza Pachulia 
C: Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
SF: Toni Kukoc 
PF: Marcus Fizer 
PG: Anthony Goldwire *​
*Versus:​*












































*PG: Gary Payton 
SG: Paul Pierce 
SG: Tony Allen 
PF: Antoine Walker 
C: Raef Lafrentz*

*Key Reserves:*






















*SG: Ricky Davis
PG: Marcus Banks 
PF: Al Jefferson*​*_________________________________________________*


*Key Matchup:​**Michael Redd vs. Paul Pierce*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="PIERCE, PAUL" TITLE="PIERCE, PAUL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/celtics/PIERCE, PAUL.jpg">
*Like it was on the April 6th meeting, this is the matchup of the game. With Joe Smith questionable, and Desmond Mason banged up, Redd will have to once again carry the load for the Bucks. Paul Pierce is always tough, and he will have relative ease if we wants to penetrate. I expect Redd to outscore Pierce, but Pierce's better supporting cast will put the Celtics over the top.
*​
*Prediction:
Bucks-91
Celtics-105

The Bucks have nothing to play for, and without frontcourt help in Joe Smith, this one could turn ugly. Although we are playing at home, where we are above .500, the playoff ready Celtics are gearing up for the road battles. I expect the Bucks to keep it close through 3, but ultimatly lose by more than 10 points.*


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm looking forward to the Pierce - Redd matchup.
Wanna see "The Truth" come out tonight.
Put in about 30 =) ..

Good luck tonight guys.

PdP


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Celtics 99 - Bucks - 86
Assist Man : Kidd

See if I can win 100,000 more.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Celtics 98 Bucks 89
Assists: Brevin Knight


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

111-103 C's
B-Diddy


----------

